# Transcendental Argument



## johnny_redeemed (Jun 21, 2004)

do you guys know of any books that deal specifically with the Transcendental Argument for the Christian Worldview?

if not, do you know of a book that deals with the presup. approach in general?

i am new to this way of doing apologetics so i would like a book that is some what introductory, but i am a Philosophy major so i understand Philosophy and thus do not want a book written for jr. high students.


p.s. any help would be most appreciated!!!


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 21, 2004)

Well I think Bahnsen's two books on the subject are excellent. The first is called Always Ready and is an nice intro and can be found here: http://www.americanvision.org/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&amp;ProdID=97

His Second Book is Van Til's Apologetic and it is a more comprehensive and advanced look at presuppositional apologetics and can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/0875520987/104-9236398-8297503?v=glance

The books can also be found other places but those are the cheapest that I was able to find.

Hermonta


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jun 21, 2004)

[u:bfbd6bf20e]Apologetics to the Glory of God[/u:bfbd6bf20e], by John Frame is a good start.

[u:bfbd6bf20e]Every Thought Captive[/u:bfbd6bf20e], by Richard Pratt is another good one.


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Jun 21, 2004)

thanks guys! are these books on the TA or Presup in general?


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jun 22, 2004)

The books I mentioned are presup in general.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jun 23, 2004)

[quote:64ce8b2f0c][i:64ce8b2f0c]Originally posted by johnny_redeemed[/i:64ce8b2f0c]
thanks guys! are these books on the TA or Presup in general? [/quote:64ce8b2f0c]

The books I mentioned are Presup in general. However if you really are interested in the TA in particular. Here is a good audio set: http://www.cmfnow.com/subcatmfgprod.asp?0=207&amp;1=391&amp;2=-1

Also Bahnsen's festschrift included a large section on TAs by Butler: http://www.cmfnow.com/product.asp?3=9330

Hermonta


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Jun 23, 2004)

I am a poor college student, do you know of any GOOD free resources. i know barges CAn't be choosers, but i still am poor. 

i really appreciate all of your guys help!


----------



## smhbbag (Jun 23, 2004)

A good summary and example of the use of the Transcendental Argument can be found in the infamous Bahnsen-Stein debate over the existence of God.

Here it is: http://www.popchapel.com/Resources/Bahnsen/GreatDebate/ 

this transcript is free to download, and I believe the audio file of the debate is also free. Enjoy. :book:

I feel your pain in having no money for anything other than school, rent, and food (and sometimes that pushes it =)

On the upside, I've become pretty adept at finding free theology resources online. There's a lot more than you might think (even entire books like Pink's [b:2a97606ed2]The Sovereignty of God [/b:2a97606ed2]).

[Edited on 6-23-2004 by smhbbag]


----------



## crhoades (Jun 23, 2004)

[quote:72b7d885d0][i:72b7d885d0]Originally posted by johnny_redeemed[/i:72b7d885d0]
I am a poor college student, do you know of any GOOD free resources. i know barges CAn't be choosers, but i still am poor. 

i really appreciate all of your guys help! [/quote:72b7d885d0]

GOOD FREE resources can be found here:
http://www.cmfnow.com/page.asp?id=8

and here:
http://www.vantil.info/

and why not one more?
http://www.ccir.ed.ac.uk/~jad/welty/

Another great resource for us poor people is Mount Olive Tape Library. They rent tapes for $0.25 a piece! That's right... They have a ton of material by Bahnsen as well as numerous other reformed writers. They have a catalogue online to browse. Give them a call. I listen to about 2 hours of lectures a day to and from work and have found it to be one of the best resources available.
http://mtolive.entrewave.com/view/mtolive/index.cfm

SDG,
Chris


----------



## JohnV (Jun 23, 2004)

Don't forget this gem:

http://www.fpcr.org/catalog/software.htm

Download the first selection under the title [u:5065b473f8]Hypertext Products[/u:5065b473f8]


----------



## Momo (Jun 23, 2004)

*URL on request*

johnny_redeemed,

Here is a link to a post in which other links of relevant interest may be found. I think if you will spend some time reviewing the posts found there, you'll be immensely helped in your understanding of TA's and their relevance to Van Til's 
methodology. 

Blessings, 

Momo


----------



## Momo (Jun 23, 2004)

*URL on request*

Sorry 'bout that. 


Here is the link:

http://www.ccir.ed.ac.uk/~jad/vantil-list/archive-May-2001/msg00020.html


----------

